# Wild Boston Moss



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I was looking for rocks the other day in Hemlock Gorge on the Charles River (for those of you who know your way around the Boston area) and stumbled upon large patches of this moss-like plant growing on the banks. It was growing out of rocky soil. It was so pretty, I decided to gather some and take it home and get it ID'd if possible. Each plant is about 2 inches long.


















Strange thing is literally a few mintues after picking it, all the fronds clamped closed. When I got home I put it in some shallow water and it opened back up. Just wondering if this is an aquatic species and if it could be grown in an aquarium? I know its a stretch considering the climate here, but it's so pretty in large patches! That and I'm jealous of all those people living in Asia who can just walk outside and gather 40 different kinds of moss for their tanks...[smilie=t:

Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nevermind! A little more intensive research found that the moss belongs to the genus Polytrichum and is commonly called Hair Cap Moss. It is found in marshes and bogs but nowhere does it say whether or not it can survive under water for long periods of time. Here's some info on it:

http://home.clara.net/adhale/bryos/pcommune.htm

Now to attempt to grow it submersed...ray:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I do not think it is an aquatic moss. I believe it will eventually rot and die under water.


----------

